# Sauvegarder sur iCloud sans Wifi



## franckb74 (29 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
Pour quelle raison Appel oblige à être connecté à un réseau Wifi pour sauvegarder iCloud car en 4G ça prend nettement moins de temps quand la connexion Wifi n’est pas fameuse.
Et quelles alternatives il existe ?
Merci pour votre aide,
Franck


----------



## ericse (29 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
Suivant ton modèle d'iPhone, tu peux avoir une option dans le menu "Données cellulaires"


----------



## franckb74 (29 Juillet 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Suivant ton modèle d'iPhone, tu peux avoir une option dans le menu "Données cellulaires"



Bonjour,
J’ai un iPhone X avec la dernière version IOS
Je peux télécharger les applications en connexion cellulaire mais pas la sauvegarde iCloud


----------



## ericse (29 Juillet 2020)

Moi j'ai un iPhone 8 et j'ai l'option dans le menu "Données cellulaires"


----------



## franckb74 (30 Juillet 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Moi j'ai un iPhone 8 et j'ai l'option dans le menu "Données cellulaires"



Bonjour,
J’ai également la même option dans données cellulaires mais cette option ne permet uniquement de télécharger les applications et mises à jour d’applications lorsque le wifi n’est pas activé.
Cette option n’a aucune incidence sur l’opération de sauvegarde iCloud qui impose d’être connecté à un réseau Wifi pour que l’opération démarre


----------



## franckb74 (30 Juillet 2020)

franckb74 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’ai également la même option dans données cellulaires mais cette option ne permet uniquement de télécharger les applications et mises à jour d’applications lorsque le wifi n’est pas activé.
> Cette option n’a aucune incidence sur l’opération de sauvegarde iCloud qui impose d’être connecté à un réseau Wifi pour que l’opération démarre



Voilà une copie d’écran :


----------



## ericse (30 Juillet 2020)

Moi c'est dans "Données Cellulaires", il n'y a pas exactement la sauvegarde iCloud globale, mais plutôt la sauvegarde service par service


----------



## franckb74 (30 Juillet 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Moi c'est dans "Données Cellulaires", il n'y a pas exactement la sauvegarde iCloud globale, mais plutôt la sauvegarde service par service



Voilà ce que j’ai dans « données cellulaires »
Mais cela n’a aucune incidence sur la sauvegarde iCloud en 4G puisque que cela ne fonctionne qu’en étant raccordé à un réseau Wifi.

Et vous arrivez à sauvegarder iCloud sans être sur un réseau Wifi ??


----------



## ericse (30 Juillet 2020)

Oui, c'est la bonne page, mais il faut aller plus bas et activer Photos et iCloud Drive


----------



## franckb74 (31 Juillet 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Oui, c'est la bonne page, mais il faut aller plus bas et activer Photos et iCloud Drive



Merci pour votre réponse mais cela ne doit pas être configuré de la même manière sur iPhone X car je ne vois pas ce que vous expliquez
Merci tout de même 
Demain matin j’ai un point tel avec l’assistance Apple
Bonne soirée !


----------



## franckb74 (6 Août 2020)

Je pense qu’on peut clore cette discussion car j’ai pu m’entretenir avec un technicien Apple qui m’a expliqué qu’il n’était pas possible de synchroniser iCloud sans Wifi.
Donc je vais continuer à réaliser les sauvegardes sur mon pc [emoji18]
Apple explique ce choix en expliquant que les réseaux Wifi sont plus stable que les réseaux GSM ce qui est vrai d’une manière générale mais je trouve dommage qu’ils ne laissent pas choix aux utilisateurs d’utiliser le Wifi ou le réseau GSM (3G, 4G ou 5G) pour réaliser nos sauvegardes iCloud.
Je ne pense pas être le seul à avoir un très bon réseau 4G et une connexion Wifi très lente.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Août 2020)

franckb74 a dit:


> Je pense qu’on peut clore cette discussion car j’ai pu m’entretenir avec un technicien Apple qui m’a expliqué qu’il n’était pas possible de synchroniser iCloud sans Wifi.


On ne clos pas les sujets pour permettre à d'autres de venir y poster en cas de problème ou question similaire


----------



## ericse (6 Août 2020)

franckb74 a dit:


> un technicien Apple qui m’a expliqué qu’il n’était pas possible de synchroniser iCloud sans Wifi


Mais il t'a certainement parlé de l'alternative, qui consiste à sauvegarder séparément les Photos et les Documents sur iCloud, ce qui fonctionne très bien même sans WiFi


----------



## maxou56 (6 Août 2020)

franckb74 a dit:


> Apple qui m’a expliqué qu’il n’était pas possible de synchroniser iCloud sans Wifi.


Bonjour,
Si tu disposes par exemple d'un autre téléphone, en partage de connexion la sauvegarde iCloud fonctionne.


----------



## franckb74 (8 Août 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si tu disposes par exemple d'un autre téléphone, en partage de connexion la sauvegarde iCloud fonctionne.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 185469



Oui j’ai testé ça fonctionne avec un Android mais pas un iPhone [emoji18]
D’iPhone à iPhone ça ne marche pas il faut partager la connexion avec un Android pour que ça marche mais on est pas Android du tout


----------



## maxou56 (8 Août 2020)

franckb74 a dit:


> D’iPhone à iPhone


Je n’ai pas testé d’iPhone à iPhone, uniquement d’iPhone vers iPad et d’iPad vers iPhone (dans les 2 cas ça fonctionnait) comme sur la capture si-dessus.

Edit: Je viens de tester ça fonctionne d’iPhone à iPhone. (Par le partage de connexion automatique (via iCloud) ça ne fonctionne pas, mais en cliquant sur « Autre... » puis en ce connectant à l’autre iPhone ça fonctionne)


----------



## franckb74 (8 Août 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Mais il t'a certainement parlé de l'alternative, qui consiste à sauvegarder séparément les Photos et les Documents sur iCloud, ce qui fonctionne très bien même sans WiFi



En fait ce qui m’intéresse c’est surtout de pouvoir sauvegarder les SMS/MMS et conversation Whatsapp avec les médias 
Et sans Wifi pas possible [emoji17]


----------



## franckb74 (8 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> On ne clos pas les sujets pour permettre à d'autres de venir y poster en cas de problème ou question similaire



Je n’ai rien clôt [emoji6]


----------



## maxou56 (8 Août 2020)

franckb74 a dit:


> Et sans Wifi pas possible


Voir mon message précédent (et les captures) c’est possible en contournant via le partage de connexion.
Après c’est pas le top, l’idéal c’est que ça soit directement possible en 4G


----------



## maxou56 (9 Août 2020)

Je corrige mes messages précédents, via le partage (iPhone vers iPhone, vers iPad ou iPad vers iPhone).
L’option est disponnible, mais en lançant la sauvegarde au bout de 30sec/1min, il y a un message d’erreur indiquant que le réseau est instable  .
Les sauvegardes iCloud fonctionnent pourtant parfaitement en 4G avec un routeur 4G.
En 4G avec un VPN, ce n’est non pas possible.


----------



## franckb74 (27 Septembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Je corrige mes messages précédents, via le partage (iPhone vers iPhone, vers iPad ou iPad vers iPhone).
> L’option est disponnible, mais en lançant la sauvegarde au bout de 30sec/1min, il y a un message d’erreur indiquant que le réseau est instable  .
> Les sauvegardes iCloud fonctionnent pourtant parfaitement en 4G avec un routeur 4G.
> En 4G avec un VPN, ce n’est non pas possible.



Et oui [emoji5]
Il bien regrettable qu’Apple ne laisse pas le choix aux utilisateurs de sauvegarder via Wifi (quand on a la chance d’avoir la fibre sinon tu oublies...) ou via la 4G...


----------



## hb01659 (24 Mars 2021)

franckb74 a dit:


> Et oui [emoji5]
> Il bien regrettable qu’Apple ne laisse pas le choix aux utilisateurs de sauvegarder via Wifi (quand on a la chance d’avoir la fibre sinon tu oublies...) ou via la 4G...


hb01659

J'ai un iPhone 11 Pro et IOS 14.4.1 et il est maintenant possible d'accéder aux documents stockés dans iCloud sans Wifi et avec le réseau cellulaire. Il suffit pour cela d'aller dans "Réglages" puis "Données cellulaires" et de descendre ensuite tout en bas de l'écran jusqu'à "iCloud Drive": il suffit d'activer cette option qui indique "En l'absence de connexion Wi-Fi, utilisez le réseau cellulaire pour transférez des documents et données". J'ai testé et ça fonctionne parfaitement (en 4G).


----------



## maxou56 (25 Mars 2021)

hb01659 a dit:


> J'ai testé et ça fonctionne parfaitement (en 4G).


Bonjour,
Le sujet parle des sauvegardes iCloud, pas de iCloud Drive.
Et ce n'est malheureusement toujours pas possible en 4G  . (iPhone SE2 et iOS 14.4.1)


----------



## papanar (13 Novembre 2021)

franckb74 a dit:


> En fait ce qui m’intéresse c’est surtout de pouvoir sauvegarder les SMS/MMS et conversation Whatsapp avec les médias
> Et sans Wifi pas possible [emoji17]





franckb74 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour quelle raison Appel oblige à être connecté à un réseau Wifi pour sauvegarder iCloud car en 4G ça prend nettement moins de temps quand la connexion Wifi n’est pas fameuse.
> Et quelles alternatives il existe ?
> Merci pour votre aide,
> Franck


J’ai le même problème mais en plus grave car le téléphone dont je veux sauvegarder le iCloud par 4G n’a plus la fonction wifi. Wifi HS. Comment faire dans ce cas là si on ne veut pas réparer la wifi?


----------



## maxou56 (13 Novembre 2021)

papanar a dit:


> Comment faire dans ce cas là si on ne veut pas réparer la wifi?


Bonjour,
Par exemple en partage de connexion USB avec le Mac. (Préférence système > Partage > mise en cache du contenu > Partager connexion internet avec les appareil iOS)
Ou en Ethernet, mais il faut un adaptateur Lightning > USB + Un adaptateur USB > Ethernet (compatible macOS, iOS, ipados sans pilotes)


----------

